# I finally tried it



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So glad I did! Mmmmmmm. The smell and taste I pretty spectacular.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you use any recipe in particular?


----------

